# Deal or No Deal



## Schniapereli (May 27, 2008)

My school is wanting to put on a show of Deal or No Deal at an all-night party at the end of the school year. (On Thursday) We will have a host and a banker and cheerleaders holding folders (instead of briefcases) but we need to have something for a display. I have found a few

A local Jr. High recently did a similar thing with a simple table on microsoft word, where an amount (once opened in a briefcase) would get highlighted on the table, and an amount shown above. We are looking for something a little more professional.

Our ideas are to get something that would allow us to click on one of the amounts once it has been revealed, and to have that box go gray. Since our banker will be talking and probably just making random offers, we will want to type in the banker's offer box.

Is there any freeware that already exists by chance, or what is the best way to make this happen? We have a few people who can use Flash. (we have CS3 at our school) Is there any other program that could give us that versatility with as good of graphics?

(We would also like the sounds if anyone knows where to get them. For opening cases, the phone, and the suspensefull underscore... we want to make this as close to the real thing as possible)

Thanks


----------



## DHSLXOP (May 27, 2008)

I don't have a lot of time to look right now - but i did find this site that has templates: site 
Scroll down on that page and you'll see a couple of Deal or No Deal powerpoint templates and sound effects. 

I hope this helps - if it doesn't, your best bet might be to google "deal or no deal powerpoint templates" and see what else comes up.


----------



## Schniapereli (May 27, 2008)

Wow thanks. That thread lead me to the perfect flash program. I would never have thought searching under templates...
Now I just have to get some nice sound clips. Woot.

Thanks mucho.


----------



## LDTom (Jun 11, 2008)

quite an extensive compilation of thinks on that web page, whom every took the time to do all of them is really creative. 

Something you could do is have a video switcher in between the computer and the screen so that you can put the random value that the banker calls up and would make it less predictable. You could also add a dvd player with clips and music from the show to have on the screen after they open the alotted number of cases. Then switch back to the bankers offer in like powerpoint or something and then have them pick the next group of cases and so on. 

The whole event can be as elaborate or as simple as you want it to be just remember to have fun doing it and not try to do so much that you are pulling your hair out before and during the event.

If you could elaborate more on what you are planning to do in the way of equipment and screens and what not, we might be able to give you ideas for other elements of the game.


----------



## Schniapereli (Jun 11, 2008)

We actually finished the event last week, but internet problems prevented me from reporting that.

We used the flash program from the site DHSLXOP recommended, along with a few of the sound clips. We ran video off of one computer, and I ran Soundplant off of another computer which let me assign the sounds to keys on the keyboard. The flash program came with a few sound effects, but they were not very clean. I edited a few of them and used them a little, but I mostly used stuff from other sites. It was hard to get clean copies of the short sounds like the cases opening, and the bankers offer so we didn't end up using anything for those moments.

It worked out pretty well. The flash program let us change the values, and type in our own banker offer with pretty good graphics and animations.

We also put some light booms on both sides of the screen, and on each side by the proscenium.We pointed them on the walls of the auditorium to get the surrounding effect of red when the banker calls. The PTA was really impressed. They were expecting a simple overhead projector with a transparency.

The few things I would do differently would be to set up a phone and button better. We had no button, and the banker and host borrowed my cell phone, and the cell phone of another tech to call eachother. The banker was on intercom with us, and he would tell us when he was about to call, and then we would make the ringing noise come out of the PA. It worked OK, but the timing was weird because of the cell phone delay.

I would hope to make a button and phone line connections in the future, because I know of a few Jr. Highs who have tried Deal or No Deal assemblies who would appreciate the setup. I am planning to make a button that might or might not light up depending on whether it was open or closed, or the button was pushed. I am not quite sure on how to make the phone work. We just need a cordless home phone to be connected so the banker can talk to him on a system with less delay. (The cell phones aren't _too_ bad, but if there is something better that is just about at easy, I would go for it)

I think this is something that is going to stay popular around my area for a while, so I want to make things possible incase our school, or others want to do the same thing.


----------



## pmgpriebe (Aug 16, 2008)

I know this is a bit late, but for anyone else reading this it might help them with sound effects.

I was going to say have someone at your school use CS3 and do some simple actionscripting in Flash for the presentation but it looks like you found a good template.

Flash Kit, A Flash Developer Resource for Macromedia Flash MX Tutorials SWF FLA images clipart Sounds WAVS Animations Help and Support has a ton of sound EFX that I have used in the past for flash presentations and design.


----------

